# Hillman or Van Engen



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Which puppy program is better in your opinions? Just looking at getting one and can't decide on my own. What are the pros and cons of each if you have watched both.

Russell


----------



## llauck (Feb 4, 2014)

Both are well respected. Since Bill Hillmann is from Texas, many of us in these parts respect him. The main thing is to keep it fun for your pup and don't push him too much. It is all about bonding and making it a game, not a dreaded task. Have fun.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Which one has started more FC/AFC/NFC/NAFC's?


Van Engen


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think both are well Respected.


----------



## ShadowMagic (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, as I am coming back to retrievers after a long hiatus and I am watching Hillmann - lots of what he says makes sense to me - my background is mostly in pointing dogs - but the relationships seem similar


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

My opinion the new updated version of Hillman has much more step by step info than Van Engen's DVD and is much easier to follow especially for novices. Not saying one is a better trainer then the other nor looking at their records. I think both have established their presence in the performance dog world.


----------



## FowlMouthed (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm going to try Hillsman. Best of luck to me


----------



## MNHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck! I am about to start with my first lab and Hillman was recommended to me by the breeder. I noticed a testimonial on the hillman site from Mary Howley as well. Not sure if she still endorses that program but, if so, that's a pretty solid testimonial IMO.


----------

